# Is a Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100 good enough to run games?



## rathmanbros (Aug 15, 2008)

Basically i'm buying a computer for my house and the other people who live here play games and i want to know if that chip will run games like wow or warhammer when it comes out


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Try searching google for it and reading user reviews


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Don't bother with user reviews.

Pretty much any serious gamer will agree that integrated graphics are far too weak to give decent performance in modern games. Warhammer will be very graphically demanding, and would need a dedicated video card to run well.

Here are the system requirements for Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning

PC SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

For Windows XP

· 2.5 GHz P4 (single core) processor or equivalent
· 1 Gigabyte RAM
· A 128 MB Video Card, with support for Pixel Shader 2.0
· At least 15 GB of hard drive space

For Windows VISTA

· 2.5 GHz P4 processor or equivalent
· 2 Gigabyte RAM
· A 128 MB Video Card, with support for Pixel Shader 2.0
· At least 15 GB of hard drive space

Supported Video Cards

ATI Radeon(TM) series

· 9500, 9600, 9800
· X300, X600, X700, X800, X850
· X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950
· 2400, 2600, 2900,
· 3650, 3850, 3870
· 4850, 4870

NVIDIA GeForce series

· FX 5900, FX 5950
· 6600, 6800,
· 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950
· 8400, 8500, 8600, 8800
· 9400, 9500, 9600, 9800
· GTX 260, GTX 280

Intel(R) Extreme Graphics

· GMA X4500

As you can see, there is only one Intel graphics chip listed, and I can pretty much guarantee that it will struggle to run the game on low settings.


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

Short answer: no
Long answer: Hell no


----------

